# Wie wird der Typ so riesig?



## zakuma (6. Juli 2010)

Hey

bei uns gestern aufm Server ging gegen 11 in Dala wieder "heiß" her fast wie das Wetter draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja und da war halt ein DK der saß aufm Brunnen soweit so gut nur jetzt schaut euch einmal 
Diesen Screenshot hier an :

http://screenshot.xf...100435836-4.jpg

Und dazu das Video hier:

http://www.xfire.com/video/2fc512/

Und vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen wie der sooo riesig geworden ist o.0


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2010)

Es gibt diverse Buff-Food, dass jemanden größer werden lässt, dazu noch Kampfrausch oder dergleichen. Da das alles stackt, kann man sehr sehr groß werden. Hat ein Gildie auch mal mit seinem Tauren auf einem MAmmut gemacht, war auch riiiesiiiig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier hab ich sogar noch einen Screen davon, mit fiesem UI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacios (6. Juli 2010)

Bufffood!!!!


----------



## Knallkörper (6. Juli 2010)

schön nur von vorne aufgenommen...


----------



## Meatwookie (6. Juli 2010)

Hab leider kein Screen mehr von meinem Orc der so groß ist wie die Bank in OG :<


----------



## Renox110 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich denke es ist mit Bufffood unmöglich so groß wie in diesen Video zu werden.


----------



## zakuma (6. Juli 2010)

schon kla aber welches und dein Gildi scheint ja nichtmal halb so groß zu sein wie der typ aufm Brunnen von der Gilde exercitus ^^ der ist ja riesig o.0


----------



## DenniBoy16 (6. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beachte die buffleiste des individuums pls ... man sieht ein "satt" symbol (bedeutet der hat was gefuttert das ihn hat größer werden lassen ... dann ist da noch ein fläschchen-symbol das wiederum bedeutet der hatn alchi (oder feuerwasser-fläschchen) trank geschluckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfaches kombinieren von coolen sachen um cool rüberzukommen^^


----------



## Meatwookie (6. Juli 2010)

http://www.wowhead.com/item=12820
+
http://www.wowhead.com/item=43478
+
Buff aus Senjin (kennen viele nicht)
+
Bloodlust.


----------



## Fad-K (6. Juli 2010)

Meatwookie schrieb:


> Buff aus Senjin (kennen viele nicht)



was denn fürn buff aus senjin? erzähl mal ^^


----------



## Florena. (6. Juli 2010)

alchis können elixier des riesenwuchs herstellen damit wirst du größer ich nutze es täglich bei meinem tauren^^

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6662

*
*


----------



## Meatwookie (6. Juli 2010)

Fad-K schrieb:


> was denn fürn buff aus senjin? erzähl mal ^^



Da gibts so n Voodoo typen, wenn man glaub die Zalzane quest gemacht hat.
Konnte man bei den halt ca. 10 Sprechblasen anklicken.
Bei jeder ist ein zufälliger Zauber auf dich geschehen ( In die luft geschmissen zu werden, In ne Schlange/Frosch/Hasen zu verwandelt werden, man für 45sec als "Schattengestalt" dargestellt wird, oder eben größer wird. )


----------



## Lord Arresh (6. Juli 2010)

im Scholarzar becken solls ne Quest geben mit so Bier erzählte mir gerade n Kollege und wenn man das statt abzuliefern trinkt wird man gigantisch groß.

KA obs stimmt hab ihm einfach mal reden lassn ^^


----------



## Orthrus (6. Juli 2010)

...und darauf gleich die nächste Frage:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Typen wieder auf Normalmass zu stutzen?


Mit untoten Grüßen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N€ (6. Juli 2010)

Es gibt viele Sachen womit man größer wird z.B durch den Portet den ingis herstellen können falls da was schief läuft wird man manchmal größer. Es gibt auch eine Salbe die man von einer quest erhält die einen größer macht. Auch das Elexier von den Furbolgs in Winterquell macht einen größer. Und natürlich noch buffod und Kampfrausch.


----------



## Dablo (6. Juli 2010)

würd auch gern mal wissen welchen buff aus senjin du meinst




Edit:zu langsam -.-


----------



## Lenay (6. Juli 2010)

Da hat aber wer eine hordentliche Portion Spinat gemampft :3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Draelia (6. Juli 2010)

Nein, das Bier im Scholazar macht lediglich besoffen, größer aber nicht. 

Ich würde auch auf den Buff aus Senjin tippen, weil der doppelte Größe macht. Das haut schon ziemlich gut hin mit der Größe auf dem Screen. Dazu Feuerwasser der Winterfelle. Elixier des Riesenwuchse und Gigantisches Festmahl und fertig is die Laube.

Wär das ein Ally gewesen wäre ich ratlos, aber als Hordie is das so drinne.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (6. Juli 2010)

ich weiss wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur weiss ich net obs noch möglich ist aber normalerweise ja^^ man gehe in das troll startgebiet dort steht ein kochtop neben dran ein troll den spricht man an man muss natürlich vorher die quests machen dann vodoo zauber oder so ähnlich heisst das entweder man wird so groß oder man wird weggeschleudert genau weiss ich das nicht mehr der buff hält aber glaube ich nur ca. 5 oder 10 minuten also beeilen wenns jemand sehen soll^^


----------



## Meatwookie (6. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> ich weiss wie das geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Meatwookie schrieb:


> http://www.wowhead.com/item=12820
> +
> http://www.wowhead.com/item=43478
> +
> ...


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Juli 2010)

Heldentum/Kampfrausch und Feuerwasser der Winterfelle. Am besten noch aufs Mammut, das macht Eindruck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umeas (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht auf welchen realms ihr so spielt^^, aber bei mir stacken all diese vergrößernden Buffs nicht. Habe ich den Senjin-Buff, hilft gigantisches Festmahl oder das Feuerwasser nicht, Kampfrausch stackt ja auch nicht mit dem Feuerwasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher....keine Ahnung wie ihr das machen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (6. Juli 2010)

Musste schon lachen beim Video. Hatte so ein bissel was von Godzilla...^^


----------



## Aganihm (6. Juli 2010)

bei dieser quest bekam man doch auch nen buff das man grösser wird...
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=11982
oder war das nur auf die grizzlyhügel beschränkt?


----------



## Anonymus299 (6. Juli 2010)

Hier eine Anleitung von mmowned:

http://www.buffed.de...al-dalaran.html

Hm iwie will der Link nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hier copy + past

I had read previously on this website on how to use Thunderbrews to become large while entering battlegrounds, but this exploit gives you the ability to take multiple Thunderbrews anywhere and be large whenever you want. YOU MUST HAVE REMOTE BANK ACCESS THROUGH EITHER JEEVES OR THE CRUSADER'S SQUIRE TO DO THIS EXPLOIT.

You need to be on this quest
Secret Strength of the Frenzyheart - Quest - World of Warcraft
To get this item
Thunderbrew's Hard Ale - Item - World of Warcraft

1. Once you are on the quest Secret Strength of the Frenzyheart head to Grimbooze Thunderbrew in Nessingwary's Base Camp.

2. Ask him for ale. He will produce one for you.

3. Summon whatever means of remote bank access you have next to Grimbooze.

4. Place Thunderbrew's Hard Ale in the bank and talk to Grimbooze again. You will quickly notice you are able to obtain another Ale from him.

5. Repeat this process as many times as you want. I'd recommend getting at least 100 Ales which should give you about a half hour of fun as a giant.


Once you have all your ales head wherever you want (Dalaran obviously if you're an attention whore like me) and begin drinking the ales. Every 10 seconds your character will grow in size and peaks after around 30 growths.

TIPS: You will grow or refresh the hidden growth timer after 10 seconds of drinking the ale. You have about 10 seconds in-between drinks to mount on a mount or walk around as a giant before having to sit down and drink again to keep your size, as this is not permanent and is on some unspecified hidden timer. After you become smashed by the ale you may have a chance to puke. Pressing Esc before the cast finishes will cancel it and save you the chance of losing your giant size.

Edith: da er im Vid andauernd trinkt ist es zu 99.9% dise Methode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Durion_ (6. Juli 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> ...und darauf gleich die nächste Frage:
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Typen wieder auf Normalmass zu stutzen?



Z.B. mit "junges Gemüse" aus der Kochdaily.


----------



## Crosis (6. Juli 2010)

der hat fruchtzwerge gegessen


----------



## MCBBOYIV (6. Juli 2010)

Kampfrausch + Senjinbuff + Riesenwuchs

[attachment=10728:WoWScrnShot_070610_140459.jpg]


----------



## Zangor (6. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> beachte die buffleiste des individuums pls ... man sieht ein "satt" symbol (bedeutet der hat was gefuttert das ihn hat größer werden lassen ... dann ist da noch ein fläschchen-symbol das wiederum bedeutet der hatn alchi (oder feuerwasser-fläschchen) trank geschluckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Finde das sieht aus wie das Fläschensymbol:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (6. Juli 2010)

Haha habs beim Tauren ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hatte 2x vergrößerungsbuff vom Vooodoo typen in sen jin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst nix ;D
mit Kampfrausch + alchi elixier + das ding was dropt = so groß wie Azeroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier ein pic


----------



## zakuma (7. Juli 2010)

Sieht schonma cool aus aber dir fehlt noch Bloodlust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in Dala sieht das alles so übelst aus XD


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Für die größe reicht als Taure 2x der buff von dem sen jin Troll, der hält nur 5 min macht einer aber echt riesig.
Geht ganz einfach:

1. So lange klicken bis man den Buff hat.
2. */run AcceptBattlefieldPort(1,1);* in den Chat
3. aus/einloggen
4. nochmal Buff holen

So is man für 5 min echt riesig, ob das dann noch mit anderen Sachen stackt weis ich nicht.


----------



## Darkzor (7. Juli 2010)

hier der arsenal link vom dk tauren http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Blackmoore&cn=Spritzer


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Darkzor schrieb:


> hier der arsenal link vom dk tauren http://eu.wowarmory....ore&cn=Spritzer



Für was den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holoas (7. Juli 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39738


Mehr ist es nicht, heute selbst auf unserem Server gemacht.


----------



## Holoas (7. Juli 2010)

Blubbi nur paar screens

erste screen is so verschwommen wegen dem bestrunken sein


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2010)

isn exploit mit npc buffs, der hat sicher einfach nur mehrmals den buff aus senjin drauf.

und die restlichen vorschläge hier, das stackt alles nicht


----------



## Elito (7. Juli 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist mit Bufffood unmöglich so groß wie in diesen Video zu werden.



Man nehme: "Riesiges Festmahl" (oder so), "Trank der Riesenstärke" (oder so), Feuerwasser der Winterfelle, Kampfrausch/Heltentum. Zusätzlich gibt es für Hordespieler die Möglichkeit, sich in Sen'Jin nen Buff geben zu lassen, mit dem man nochmal für 5 mins oder so größer wird. Also alles möglich.


----------



## wowoo (7. Juli 2010)

Elito schrieb:


> Man nehme: *"Riesiges Festmahl" (oder so), "Trank der Riesenstärke" (oder so), Feuerwasser der Winterfelle,* Kampfrausch/Heltentum.



Stackt bei mir alles nicht.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (7. Juli 2010)

Hab mit nem Twink den gleichen Typen auch gesehen und mal auch einen Screen gemacht. Auf dem wo er aufs Mammut gestiegen ist konnte man nicht wirklich mehr was erkennen aber bei dem sieht man es eigentlich auch gut wie groß er ist.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. Juli 2010)

Es gab doch ein Buff, weiß aber nicht mehr woher der genau war. Dat waren glaub Süßigkeiten, da wurde man größer und die stackten enorm hoch. Wenn das jetzt noch mit anderen Größen Buffs zusammen stackt, kommt man so hoch. Weiß aber echt net mehr was es war. War nur was mit Stacken und nicht gerade all zu lange Zeit.


----------



## Anonymus299 (7. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal liest keiner meinen Post oder kann keiner Englisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also kurze Übersetzung:
Man brauch einen Bankzugriff durch z.b. durch den Argentumknappen + Ponny
Dann eine bestimmte q (anscheinend von den Wildherzen)
Da bekommt man ein Bier.
Dieses Bier kommt in die Bank und man holt sich ein neues...immer so weiter.
Wenn man das Bier trinkt wird man größer .
Man muss den Buff alle 10 sek. erneuern.

Wenn man nun das Vid schaut wird man feststellen das der Kerl die ganze Zeit am Saufen sit...daher ist es zu 99.9% so gemacht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werhamster (10. Juli 2010)

Hab letztens auch eine riiiesen Eule gesehen, das sah so hammerlustig aus ^^ Ich glaube es war ein Elixier in der Buffleiste. ^^ (wahrscheinlich Riesenwuchs?)


----------



## Jurok (17. Juli 2010)

Mhm also Riesenwuchs, Elixier der Winterfelle und Riesiges Festmahl stacken NICHT miteinander. Alles bringt einen auf eine Größe. 

Das mit SenJin hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, allerdings das mit den Wildherzen. Habe die Quest "Die geheime Kraft der Wildherzen" habe die gestern auch schon gemacht und bei den Erfolgen hab ich dadurch "Die geheime Stärke der Wildherzen" geschafft. Sollte das gleiche sein. Kriegt man soein Bier und muss 30 von den Orakeln killen.

Wenn ich Schnapsbart Donnerbräu anspreche, sagt er mir nur: "Schnappt euch einen Becher" Er stellt mir nix her oder sonst was. Die Flaschen hinter ihm aufem Boden kannt man nicht anklicken und mit dem Buff von dem Wilherzen Bier kann man nicht hin, da er nach verlassen der Orakelzone sofort verschwindet.

Hat jmd. ne Idee?

Also alle Quests sind da schon gemacht.

Edit: Ich glaube die haben die Quest verändert... in der Beschreibung auf WoWhead musste man da mal diesen Trank erst zusammen mixen und dadurch brauchte man den Trank von dem Donnerbräu. Wird wohl nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Korgor (17. Juli 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Für die größe reicht als Taure 2x der buff von dem sen jin Troll, der hält nur 5 min macht einer aber echt riesig.
> Geht ganz einfach:
> 
> 1. So lange klicken bis man den Buff hat.
> ...


Heute ausprobiert.
2 Stacks + Feuerwasser gehen (Dann müsste normal Food auch gehen, also Option wenn kein Wasser vorhanden)
KR noch nicht probiert.
Habe Feuerwasser geschluckt und n Food gefressen, allerdings hatte dann das Food keine Wirkung.
=
2x Stack + Feuerwasser = So groß wie die Bank in OG
Wenn man noch KR aktiviert hmm, ich stells mir mal nicht vor.


----------



## Jurok (17. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Sen´Jin Buff ist ne Feine Sache. Allerdings ist der Effekt zu kurz und teleportieren funzt nicht, da sonst ein Buff verschwindet. Also bis nach OG reicht es grad soooo... 

Funktioniert es mit dem Ruhestein oder Hexer port?? 

Und weiß jmd. was der Befehl genau bewirkt?? */run AcceptBattlefieldPort(1,1)*


----------



## Vannala (17. Juli 2010)

Bei den Leuten musste einfach dauerhaft dieses "Gemüse",welches du aus der Koch Daylie erhälst, draufwerfen.
Dann sind se wieder gaaaaanz klein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröstler (6. August 2010)

Das mit den Wildherzen wird wohl gefixt worden sein, hab es grad selber ausprobiert und wie Jurok schon gesagt hat, es funktioniert leider zu 100% nicht mehr. ..... Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weisheit (6. August 2010)

Es gibt in den Grizzlyhügeln auch nen Quest wo man enorm vergrößert wird. Da musst man für so n Elementar Steine werfen.
wenn man dazu das ganze bufffood frisst... holy cow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (6. August 2010)

Voodoo, Kraftfutter schamanismus und Zeugs aus der Flasche, Maaaan.


----------



## mmeCeliné (6. August 2010)

Ich hätte ja "Du bist der Größte" geschrieben.... :'D


----------



## Hexenfluch (6. August 2010)

also der is mal wirklich groß viel größer als sonst


----------



## lord just (6. August 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Das mit den Wildherzen wird wohl gefixt worden sein, hab es grad selber ausprobiert und wie Jurok schon gesagt hat, es funktioniert leider zu 100% nicht mehr. ..... Schade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das funktioniert noch.

wenn man die quest angenommen hat, bekommt man ein bier und so lange man dieses bier im inventar hat, bekommt man kein neues. folglich kann man das bier einfach trinken und dann im jägerlager sich beim zwerg ein neues besorgen oder man packt das bier in die bank. dafür kann man einfach immer hin und her fliegen, den argentumknappen (pony-upgrade) oder jeeves (als ingi, rezept dropped in den sturmgipfeln) und kann sich dann unendlich viele holen. 

und wenn man so jemand großes sieht, dann kann man den kleiner machen indem man z.b. junges gemüse (von der kochdaily) auf ihn wirkt.


----------



## Martok352 (7. August 2010)

hab dafür jz extra zu den wildherzen gewechselt^.^


----------



## Ministar (7. August 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> hab dafür jz extra zu den wildherzen gewechselt^.^



Ich hoffe du hast vorher das Orakel auf erfurcht gehabt und den proto kassiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (7. August 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast vorher das Orakel auf erfurcht gehabt und den proto kassiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



proto habe ich, aber war ned ehrfürchtig... hasse dailys...


----------



## Erypo (7. August 2010)

Hi

Also Bufffood etc is bullshit weils net stackt...

Das is so ein Programm ca wie Cheatengine welches net detected wird...

Mit diesem Tool kann man sich dann an durch Eingabe von Koordinaten z.b. überall hinteleportieren, Größe und Speed nach belieben ändern usw.


greets Erypo


PS: Die Frage wie heißt das Tool/Program/... wird net beantwortet!


----------



## Shadyo4 (7. August 2010)

lol ich hab schon viele gesehen die Riesig waren aber das ist echt enorm groß gewesen das hab ich noch nie gesehen...nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uniqùe(arygos) (7. August 2010)

Mowl gimps nichts buffood ka ist das bier die man früher von ner quest im sholarzarbecken bekommen konnte!
ruhig sein wen man keine ahnung hatt :>

http://yfrog.com/n6wowscrnshot062710150700j

Grüße


----------



## SunZeD (7. August 2010)

@Erypo  ja das kann ich mir vorstellen das es sowas gibt hab heute wieder solche china farmer in sw gesehen die in der luft standen und irgendein link dargestellt haben


----------



## Martok352 (7. August 2010)

uniqùe(arygos) schrieb:


> Mowl gimps nichts buffood ka ist das bier die man früher von ner quest im sholarzarbecken bekommen konnte!
> ruhig sein wen man keine ahnung hatt :>
> 
> http://yfrog.com/n6w...ot062710150700j
> ...



und auch noch des elixier aus winterquell


----------



## Fröstler (7. August 2010)

lord schrieb:


> das funktioniert noch.
> 
> wenn man die quest angenommen hat, bekommt man ein bier und so lange man dieses bier im inventar hat, bekommt man kein neues. folglich kann man das bier einfach trinken und dann im jägerlager sich beim zwerg ein neues besorgen oder man packt das bier in die bank. dafür kann man einfach immer hin und her fliegen, den argentumknappen (pony-upgrade) oder jeeves (als ingi, rezept dropped in den sturmgipfeln) und kann sich dann unendlich viele holen.
> 
> und wenn man so jemand großes sieht, dann kann man den kleiner machen indem man z.b. junges gemüse (von der kochdaily) auf ihn wirkt.



Ich versteh nicht ganz, wie du das machen willst, das Bier kann man doch unendlich Trinken, dass ist nicht nur 1mal vorhanden, ich kann darauf unendlich mal draufklicken, werd aber nur betrunken, größer nicht....Hast du es jetz mal probiert?
Bei mir funktioniert es auf jedenfall nicht, wenn es doch funktioniert, dann erkläre mir das mal bitte genauer.

Außerdem kommt immer die Meldung "Ihr seit nicht in der Zone" da man es nur bei dem Orakeln nutzen kann.


----------



## Blanvalet (7. August 2010)

Ich habe jetzt auch dieses Bier getrunken...aber ich werde nichtma im ansatz so groß, wie auf den gezeigten Screenshots...oO


----------



## Blanvalet (7. August 2010)

Ah, jetzt hab ich´s ^^
das stackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit, wie ich das ohne Ingenieur zu sein nach Dalaran kriege, so 100 Dinger davon??


habe keine lust 100 mal oder so von Dalaran nach Sholazar zu fliegen -.-


----------



## yves1993 (7. August 2010)

Ihr seid aber auch alle noch vom letzten Stand der Dinge oder?

Seit Patch 3.0.9 wurde ein Hotfix aufgespielt der die Buffstackerei eingeschränkt hat.

Es gibt nun nur noch 3 elementare Dinge die Stacken:

Senjin Buff, [Sämtliche Elixiere, Essen, Bloodlust, Berserker aus dem BG, was es sonst noch so von Buffs gibt] und der Transporterdebuff vom Ingi.

SONST NICHTS.

Alles zich mal getestet, die Tests zeigen dass nur noch die 3 Dinge stacken.
Übrigens der Ausloggtrick für den Doppelten Senjinbuff führt zum entfernen aller Vergrösserungseffekte und entfernt sogar den Transporterdebuff. --> Optisch! Nachdem ich den 2ten Buff erhielt wurde ich kurz grösser und danach schrumpfte ich wieder auf Originalgrösse.
Ob jetzt die Buffs weg waren hab ich nicht gesehen, nur der Transporterdebuff wurde entfernt.

Und zum Video, es ist das Bier. Punkt aus. Er trinkt auch die ganze Zeit wie bereits 3 Poster erwähnt haben.

Nu gecheckt?


----------



## Martok352 (7. August 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz, wie du das machen willst, das Bier kann man doch unendlich Trinken, dass ist nicht nur 1mal vorhanden, ich kann darauf unendlich mal draufklicken, werd aber nur betrunken, größer nicht....Hast du es jetz mal probiert?
> Bei mir funktioniert es auf jedenfall nicht, wenn es doch funktioniert, dann erkläre mir das mal bitte genauer.
> 
> Außerdem kommt immer die Meldung "Ihr seit nicht in der Zone" da man es nur bei dem Orakeln nutzen kann.



du trinkst das falsche Zeug^^
Wenn du die Quest hast musst du zu Nesingwarys fliegen und dort bekommst du dann von Schnappsbart noch ein anderes Bier...
Und da der Typ ICC Gear an hat darf yves1993 seine Aussage gleich mal vergessen =)


----------



## mumba (7. August 2010)

Bufffood, Winterfellelexier, den Frosch aus ZA küssen, dazu Klassenfähigkeiten und Hero an


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. August 2010)

Das ist möglich mit:

Sen'jin buff " ihr fühlt euch größer"
Schamane. "Kampfrausch"
Elexier.       " feuerwasser der Winterfelle"
Ingineur.      "transpoender nach tanaris oder so"->fehlfunktion
Berserker.   "WSG"

Heute nicht mehr so gut möglich , da die zusatzgröße vom kampfrausch Etc. keine 40? Sekunden mehr hält

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

MfG Bronzefisch


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. August 2010)

halbgott


----------



## Neme16 (7. August 2010)

wenn ihr pflaumen mal die Beiträge vor euch lesen würdet dann hätte sich 3/4 der Leute ihre antwort sparen können


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. August 2010)

Haste wohl recht...
Aber ich schreib bevor ich les^^


----------



## Martok352 (9. August 2010)

kann es sein, dass es mit der Quest von den Wildherzen nichtmehr funktioniert??? =(
man bekommt gleich das fertig gemischte Bier und keine Beeren/man bekommt auch kein Bier von Schnappsbart

edit: ahhhh =D Bier von den Wildherzen erst löschen und dann erst holen! =)


----------



## Schlaviner (12. August 2010)

Hiho liebe Buffies
ich war heut in dala und hab nichts böses geahnt, als mir ein rießiger nachtelf entgegen kam. 
nun hab ich ihn gefragt wie man so groß wird, und er meinte er wolle 2000g, jetzt frag ich euch, kann jemand sagen wie man so groß wird ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (29. September 2010)

Sen'jin-Buff
Elexier der Winterfelle
Mojo küssen
Kampfrausch

und zack ist man so groß das man ..zumindest als Taure auf nem Mummut nicht mehr in OG reinreiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz, wie du das machen willst, das Bier kann man doch unendlich Trinken, dass ist nicht nur 1mal vorhanden, ich kann darauf unendlich mal draufklicken, werd aber nur betrunken, größer nicht....Hast du es jetz mal probiert?
> Bei mir funktioniert es auf jedenfall nicht, wenn es doch funktioniert, dann erkläre mir das mal bitte genauer.
> 
> Außerdem kommt immer die Meldung "Ihr seit nicht in der Zone" da man es nur bei dem Orakeln nutzen kann.



Das was du als Questitem bekommst musst du zerstören (mit dem klappt das nicht) dann den Typen ansprechen der dir die Quest gegeben hat und das Teil nochmal holen, mit dem klappt das dann...allerdings ist das nur einmal in der Tasche tragbar daher wäre ein Bankgehilfe nützlich...


----------

